# Another kind of 'crafty' NT?



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey there.
Stereotypically NT's would dig sciences, right? Also politics, etc..
What about NT's who like to spend their time doing arts and music rather than solving mathematical problems? 
This also requires creativity and is often used to put statements, thoughts out there.
What do you guys think..?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes. I started to do art work, but it very much in the abstract geometric sense. I can't do figurative emotional types if my life depended on it.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I LOVE making music.

So yup, agreed.

It's fucked up electronic stuff. So my T is still satisfied because boy it's fun to figure out/do.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*I do alot of artwork and poetry. Whether drawing a new character or making the best words fit together, I'm on the job working my creativity.*


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I minored in music in college. It requires thinking, and mathematical ability. I didnt have patience for art or poetry though.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Yea I would actually consider myself this type of INTP along with the "cynical realist" description. I don't care about doing math too much at all, but I get a lot out of interacting with reality to produce things. This ps3 video game called LittleBigPlanet is very satisfying for me.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Craft* is SP Artisan stuff. Technician craftmanship is the apprenticeship. 

craft | krft | n. [OE craeft = OFris. kraft, OS kraft (Du. kracht), OHG, G Kraft, ON kraptr (in sense 1 only). The transference to 'skill, art, occupation' is Eng. only.] I 1 Strength, power, force. OE-E16. 2 Skill, art; ability in planning or constructing; ingenuity, dexterity. Now chiefly as 2nd elem. of comb. OE. b spec. Occult art, magic. ME-L15. c Human skill; art as opp. to nature. LME-L16. 3 An artifice, a device, a skilful contrivance; 

---------------------------------------------------------
Excerpted from The Oxford Interactive Encyclopedia
Developed by The Learning Company, Inc. Copyright (c) 1997 TLC Properties Inc. 

What does "creative writing" mean to a historical student?

Part of the Questor NP repertoire of communication.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

hmm..I do music. There is still a science to it. I find with sounds I have the same sort of texture/shape-based synesthesia as I do with working with ideas. There is a mathematic theory behind it which comes in handy sometimes, but I prefer to do everything by ear.

Fuck working with tools though. Im a terrible craftsman. And drawing/painting.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> hmm..I do music. There is still a science to it. I find with sounds I have the same sort of texture/shape-based synesthesia as I do with working with ideas. There is a mathematic theory behind it which comes in handy sometimes, but I prefer to do everything by ear.
> 
> Fuck working with tools though. Im a terrible craftsman. And drawing/painting.


I agree completely. 

Minus the last line. I was raised by an ISTP maintenance man/laborer as a profession. He's done everything from installing pools with All American Recreation to fixing boilers, so I grew up surrounded by fun tows like torches and other big fun tools. Maybe that's where I picked it up from, but I sure like doing shit like that.

In that sculpture class, I got to weld and pound out metal on an anvil and shit like that, and it was an incredibly good time. I made a jellyfish/bat combination. Jellybat. Haha. Also, I took a bunch of pipe and made a bench. Anyways, it requires a lot of thinking manipulating material in that kind of way, and it gives me a lot of mental satisfaction figuring it all out.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

Aye, my dad is from a similar background. ENTJ, very skilled with tools/building. I've picked up quite a bit of knowledge, but I just don't get into 'the zone' doing that sort of thing.

I can find more satisfying things to do with my hands. Such as shredding on a guitar. Or bringing a female to orgasm. Bur moreso the first.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Iunno it's just good times for me. 

I think I can explain it.

It's like working out an awesome idea in your head, but instead it's a real concrete thing within reality. So it's super satisfying, plus I get this useful object/sweet creation.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm more of a writer and a linguist than a mathematician. I do not go for poetry.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Iunno it's just good times for me.
> 
> I think I can explain it.
> 
> It's like working out an awesome idea in your head, but instead it's a real concrete thing within reality. So it's super satisfying, plus I get this useful object/sweet creation.


hmm..I might find it the same. Except my skill with the tools limits my creativity. I can imagine much cooler things than I could ever make.





Hooded Knight said:


> I'm more of a writer and a linguist than a mathematician. I do not go for poetry.


Poetry/Lyrics are foreign to me. Creative writing is awesome.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Poetry is not for me in the slightest either. I'd go with the linguist word though.



Gengbanghis Khan said:


> hmm..I might find it the same. Except my skill with the tools limits my creativity. I can imagine much cooler things than I could ever make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh for sure hands down. Always much cooler things.

I just need the Matrix. I could do so fucking much. All I got now is LittleBigPlanet.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm no poet, but languages are great (multi-lingual puns are awesome!). Art and music are very calming. I used to sketch things in order to start concentrating. 
As for working with my hands, I don't mind it. It was kind of fun putting together some circuits.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

I would choose art over plain math any day. But, geometry is pretty important to a lot of my artwork.

Science and math are only enjoyable for me if they have a point [being especially interesting qualifies as a point]. Math doesn't provide me with very much, so past geometry and basic algebra I really have no interest. Doing artwork, however, leaves me with a pleasing end product, and sometimes some money if I do especially well. Plus, I get to be creative, and not just formulaic.

Also. I like writing =]


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm a wordsmith. I wish I was a Plumber (I say) because of all the money. Wordsmiths don't get paid very much at all!

It was a real challenge fixing up my boat, but it took me ages. 

What does "creative writing" mean to a historical student?

Part of the Questor NP repertoire of communication


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Perseus said:


> *Craft* is SP Artisan stuff. Technician craftmanship is the apprenticeship.
> 
> craft | krft | n. [OE craeft = OFris. kraft, OS kraft (Du. kracht), OHG, G Kraft, ON kraptr (in sense 1 only). The transference to 'skill, art, occupation' is Eng. only.] I 1 Strength, power, force. OE-E16. 2 Skill, art; ability in planning or constructing; ingenuity, dexterity. Now chiefly as 2nd elem. of comb. OE. b spec. Occult art, magic. ME-L15. c Human skill; art as opp. to nature. LME-L16. 3 An artifice, a device, a skilful contrivance;
> 
> ...


Your point being? NT's can't do it or wouldn't enjoy it? Yet from what I've read here some have proven it's possible. I appreciate the input I got here... 

It made me think of something else... You know how crafters might start with producing things manually and then converting it into a world of ideas? In that case thinkers generate creative works out of their world of ideas... 
The better the mastery the nicer the works become, and the more the mind engages itself in thinking the more powerful the ideas.

Sooo,.. it can go both ways as well


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

This is an incredibly common trend whenever I delve REALLY deeply into almost any topic with any two types. I think it's just a human thing. 

I've said the metaphor "It's like we're arriving at the same destination, but just arrived their by two taking two different routes."

Just like the comparison of "artistically" constructing ideas, or "artistically" constructing....anything real.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*You promised to tell is about Pointed Sticks!*



skyline said:


> Your point being? NT's can't do it or wouldn't enjoy it? Yet from what I've read here some have proven it's possible. I appreciate the input I got here...
> 
> It made me think of something else... You know how crafters might start with producing things manually and then converting it into a world of ideas? In that case thinkers generate creative works out of their world of ideas...
> The better the mastery the nicer the works become, and the more the mind engages itself in thinking the more powerful the ideas.
> ...




Craft is_ _being in itself. 

I suppose I am a craftsman wordsmith as well a writer. Craftsman wordsmith has worked in an ISTP mode. Demands of the job were ISTJ/ESTJ which I could not cope with. The J bit.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Kevinaswell said:


> This is an incredibly common trend whenever I delve REALLY deeply into almost any topic with any two types. I think it's just a human thing.
> 
> I've said the metaphor "It's like we're arriving at the same destination, but just arrived their by two taking two different routes."
> 
> Just like the comparison of "artistically" constructing ideas, or "artistically" constructing....anything real.


Everyone's got Their Ways..  but there is no better or worse...just difference and levels of dedication...

I liked launching this topic into this NT section because of the stereotypes often created. I suppose everyone has their own more or less artistic input into things, and they can be put into words, images, concepts, a high tech problem, a fcuking house, whatever? 



Perseus said:


> Craft is_ _being in itself.
> 
> I suppose I am a craftsman wordsmith as well a writer. Craftsman wordsmith has worked in an ISTP mode. Demands of the job were ISTJ/ESTJ which I could not cope with. The J bit.


Point for this topic being? 

You're crafting? :wink:

Yeah, I guess your point is everyone can craft :laughing:
for various reasons and various outcomes...


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

*raises hand* Guilty! 
I love to work with graphics and to design. So I mostly do photo manipulations, any type of custom graphics or webdesign. Drawing and crafting is on my list, too. 

BUT I do need my programming, reading and talking in foreign languages, too sometimes. I don't do much math, just because I don't really have anything to do with it currently. 
So yes, NTs can be crafty. I actually think that all of my NT friends are, too (INTP, INTJ etc).


----------



## eccentricvirgo8 (May 31, 2009)

Oooh, arts and crafts! I will actually use art to learn and understand the structure of something, how it is put together. I love drawing animals, and I'm interested in how their form leads to movement, and I noticed the more I draw them, the more I understand the finer details of their structures...it also creates a circle where my drawings become more detailed and better proportioned. So you won't find much fantastical drawings, but rather detailed, more technical stuff. 

I also like putting together poster presentations and powerpoint presentations to get my ideas across. It's actually more fun with structure. I can sit for hours messing with the fonts and colors. 

I wish you could see my INTP buddy's artwork. He is obsessed with fractals. He even put together some weird fractal structure using cocktail straws bent into little triangles. And he's great with color. 


I see someone in here sort of arguing that it's the SPs that would be crafty, as if trying to exclude the NTs from having this ability. I find this of course untrue, but I also think SPs actually come at crafting and the arts in a completely different way than an NT would. I think SPs would create just for the sake of creating, but not really too concerned over the details or even an outcome. They DO. NTs might sit and think about how they're going to create, picture parts or the whole thing in their heads, and THEN work on the project.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Photographer*



eccentricvirgo8 said:


> Oooh, arts and crafts! I will actually use art to learn and understand the structure of something, how it is put together. I love drawing animals, and I'm interested in how their form leads to movement, and I noticed the more I draw them, the more I understand the finer details of their structures...it also creates a circle where my drawings become more detailed and better proportioned. So you won't find much fantastical drawings, but rather detailed, more technical stuff.
> 
> I also like putting together poster presentations and powerpoint presentations to get my ideas across. It's actually more fun with structure. I can sit for hours messing with the fonts and colors.
> 
> ...




An ISFP Cat enjoys the craft of photography. The INTP wants to produce a Picture Book. They do the same thing but do not communicate. The ENTJ Boss prefers the female ISFP.It has got nothing to do with photography.

In this way I can't get the work I am best at!


----------



## Funkydorae (May 23, 2009)

3 NTs I know/knew...(two INTJs & an INTP) didn't care for science/mathematics. They were heavily into making music, writing. Fit more into the Bohemian archetype. Very artsy. I'm guessing they are Enneagram 4w5/5w4 or had a high 4 score.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I'm a 5w4, so I'd go for that. I'd for sure rather pick up a brush than a calculator. But I can't say that for sure if I could somehow instantly inject all known math knowledge into my head....the long tediousness of learning it all is just incredibly uninteresting to me.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

eccentricvirgo8 said:


> I ... think SPs actually come at crafting and the arts in a completely different way than an NT would. I think SPs would create just for the sake of creating, but not really too concerned over the details or even an outcome. They DO. NTs might sit and think about how they're going to create, picture parts or the whole thing in their heads, and THEN work on the project.


I tried that approach in my art course this year - just _doing_ things, instead of planning them beforehand. I was wondering if extensive planning inhibited creativity. Sometimes, my impulse-driven art turned out very well, but overall, I found I need to strike a balance - a rigid plan isn't necessary, but some precise measurements and a little research and forethought might be.



Perseus said:


> An ISFP Cat enjoys the craft of photography. The INTP wants to produce a Picture Book. They do the same thing but do not communicate. The ENTJ Boss prefers the female ISFP.It has got nothing to do with photography.
> 
> In this way I can't get the work I am best at!


Could you elaborate on this?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Wolves and Cats*



ClubbedWithSpades said:


> I tried that approach in my art course this year - just _doing_ things, instead of planning them beforehand. I was wondering if extensive planning inhibited creativity. Sometimes, my impulse-driven art turned out very well, but overall, I found I need to strike a balance - a rigid plan isn't necessary, but some precise measurements and a little research and forethought might be.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate on this?




I observed a Cat ISFP going on playing photography (we did not get on). She may have had an agenda but it was not producing photographs. She was not interested in what happened to the pictures. I have had the say sort of thing with Artists ISFP. They like the craft. 

And Wolves ENTJ fancy the Cat girls ISFP, the prettier the better. This causes me great amusement cause I don't like them.  Or sometimes I like them, but we immediately get into an argument about something trivial. That's banter for an INTP but when something serious comes up, it causes trouble.

It has a lot to do with sex appeal. 

Do female ENTJs fancy the tart ISFP boys? It will stop them playing with the Mice girls ISFJ. One of these tried to hit on a Dog ISTJ who had fallen out with a Cat partner who was unfaithful (as usual). 

An INTP would like the craft only (from experience) in fnding out how to produce certain pictures. A long time ago I wanted to produce a certain picture and I had to choose, design and adapt the equipment to do the job. This was good because I was ahead of the game and I could sell pictures that others had difficulty in making. But this was a problem to be solved.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

skyline said:


> Hey there.
> Stereotypically NT's would dig sciences, right? Also politics, etc..
> What about NT's who like to spend their time doing arts and music rather than solving mathematical problems?
> This also requires creativity and is often used to put statements, thoughts out there.
> What do you guys think..?


I've been playing guitar for a while, and ive developed my emotional and technical sense of playing. Im pretty good at freestyling now because of it... care to seee? pleeaasseeee 

YouTube - chrispaquette's Channel

Its some old stuff, new stuff to come hopfully..


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Munchies said:


> I've been playing guitar for a while, and ive developed my emotional and technical sense of playing. Im pretty good at freestyling now because of it... care to seee? pleeaasseeee
> 
> YouTube - chrispaquette's Channel
> 
> Its some old stuff, new stuff to come hopfully..


I've never heard such sounds coming from a guitar before...; it's like there's a fire alarm going off all the time.

I'm guessing you could do some wicked stuff with that ;P combining it with other sounds.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm studying Law in university, but I'm very much a creative talent. roud: I studied art up until the end of school and do much better than even students who are planning on pursuing a creative career, from illustration to digital art. (Though I suppose it's characteristic of us INTP's and ENTP's to be able to excel in many things?) I still do photography, photomanipulation and a bit of graphics on the side, and decorate/organise a lot of my life artistically without even realising it, but art will remain a hobby because it involves a lot of "feeling" and is too draining for an INTP to pursue as a career. :laughing:


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

Eh, why not?
By the way, music can be produced in a very mathematical way.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm highly talented at the literary arts.
Behold: Phalanx, a Gears of War fanfic - FanFiction.Net
Reveiw please K thanks srsly.


----------

